# Kartoffelsack gegen Schwebealgen ?



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

EDITer Post wurde mit Angabe der Quelle geändert.

moin moin 

in einem anderen teichforum hat jemand eine filtermethode vorgestellt, von der behauptet wird, daß man damit sogar schwebealgen rausfiltern könne.

ich zitiere diesen beitrag mal auszugsweise in der hoffnung, daß das nicht gegen irgendwelche regeln hier verstößt:

*zitat von Jürgen-H, www.der-teich.de *

. . . ich möchte kurz einen sehr einfachen und kostengünstigen Weg beschreiben um zumindest die Schwebalgen effektiv aus dem Teich zu verbannen.

Man nehme einen sauberen Jutesack, z.B. in der größe eines Kartoffelsack, und schließe das offene Ende fest an einen Schlauch an. Das geht mit Wickeldraht, Kabelbindern oder einer großen Schlauchschelle recht unkompliziert und schnell. Den Sack legt man dann einfach in den Teich, so dass er gefüllt komplett unter Wasser ist. Das andere Ende schließt man an einer Pumpe an und stellt diese etwas vom Sack entfernt irgendwo in den Teich. Pumpe anschalten und das wars. Anfänglich filtert der Sach noch nicht so viel, setzt sich aber mehr und mehr mit gröberem Schmutz zu bis letztendlich eine sehr feine Filterfläche ensteht. 

. . . Nach 3-5 Tagen wurde das Wasser immer sehr klar und im Inneren des Sacks findet sich ein schöner Filterkuchen wieder. 

. . . Mit dieser Methode entfernt man Schwebstoffe und Algen aus dem Teich und nimmt somit anderen Algen die Nahrungsgrundlage. 

. . . Was als Nebeneffekt auch noch Eintritt, ist eine starke Reduzierung des Nitratgehaltes. 

. . . Eine direkte Erklärung für die Effizienz dieser Methode in Hinsicht auf die Nitratreduktion kann ich jedoch bislang nicht liefern. 

. . . Mein Wasser ist nun seit Monaten ungewollt sehr klar und das ohne den Einsatz irgendwelcher Techniken oder Chemie gegen ein Algenwachstum. 

Vielleicht probiert es der ein oder andere einfach mal aus und berichtet über seine Erfahrungen.

*zitat ende *

klingt recht primitiv und ist es sicher auch.
aber kann das wirklich klappen ?

gruß
sobbel

[/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Sobbel...

ob dies funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen...

wenn du aber in diesem "anderen Forum" die Folgebeiträge zu diesem Thema liest, so hast du zumindest schon einige Erfahrungsberichte...
meine ich mich zumindest zu erinnern...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

*Info*

Guten Morgen Sobbel,

ich habe deinem Post die Quelle hinzugefügt, um Probleme in Sachen Zitat zu vermeiden. Bei Zitaten solltest du bitte zukünftlich die Quelle angeben, nicht jeder ist so freigiebig mit solchen Dingen.Danke.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

hallo,
na klar klappt das. letztes jahr hab ich das auch so ähnlich gemacht. allerdings hat man logischerweise das problem, dauernd den sack auswaschen zu müssen, weil er sich mit der zeit zusetzt.
meiner meinung nach ist das nur eine ganz kurzfristige lösung, aber wer so wie ich keine technik im teich hat, greift schon mal zu primitiven lösungen   .
bei mir hats jedenfalls geholfen und nach ein paar tagen war das wasser klar (und blieb auch so). der effekt wäre ohne sack wahrscheinlich eh eingetreten, vielleicht 1-2 wochen später.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

moin moin

das benennen der quelle werde ich zukünftig beherzigen, ich wußte halt nicht, ob aus einem "konkurenzforum" mit quellenangabe zitiert werden darf.

die folgebeiträge dort hab ich gelesen.
ich habe nur den eindruck, daß dort (wie soll ich es nur sagen . . .) recht laienhaft über diesen sackfilter geschrieben wird.

mehr kompetentere meinungen erhoffe ich mir jedenfalls hier im forum.

gruß
sobbel


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe es _nicht _ausprobiert, gebe allerdings folgendes zu bedenken: Wenn die Kartoffelsack-Methode funktioniert, ist das das erbärmlichste Zeugnis für alle hochgezüchteten Filter, das man sich vorstellen kann. Was feine Schwämme, Patronenfilter, selbst Spaltsiebe auch als "Abfallprodukt" nicht schaffen, bewirkt grobes Sackleinen mit Leichtigkeit ? 

Dabei lässt sich die Kartoffelsack-Methode ja gedanklich durchaus nachvollziehen: Der Kartoffelsack wäre nichts anderes als ein (grosser - vielleicht liegt dort die Erklärung ?) mechanischer Filter, der sich sogar noch selbst auf die benötigte Maschenweite einstellt. Auch muss _alles _Wasser hindurch, es kann sich nichts vorbeischummeln.

Auch die Nitratreduzierung wäre durchaus nachvollziehbar: Alle Makronährstoffe werden sehr schnell in Pflanzenmasse gebunden - also auch in den Algen. Das ist übrigens der Grund, weshalb auch bei eutrophierten Teichen so viele Messungen zu dem Ergebnis führen "0 Nitrat & Phosphat". Wenn die Algen regelmässig aus dem Teich entfernt werden, entfernt man auch die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe. Denn einen unbestreitbaren Vorteil hat die Kartoffelsackmethode: Die im Sack "gefangenen" Algen werden nicht (jedenfalls nicht so schnell) absterben. Und das unterscheidet den Kartoffelsack von UVC und chemischen Algenkillern: Dort sterben die Algen ab und geben die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe sofort (und nicht etwa langsam) wieder an das Wasser ab, wo sie der nächsten Algengeneration als Futter dienen. Mit dem Kartoffelsack entnehme ich die Algen also "lebend", mitsamt der in ihnen gespeicherten Nährstoffe.

Versteht sich allerdings von selbst, dass der "Kartoffelsack-Filter" nicht nur Algen, sondern alles bis hinunter zur Grösse von Schwebealgen zurückhält. Will man das ??

Nur - wieso dann noch kein findiger Hersteller auf den Gedanken gekommen ist, einen solchen Filter aufwändig und teuer als das Nonplusultra anzupreisen, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

hallo,
ich finde, die kartoffelsack-methode ist doch genau das gleiche wie diese tonnen aus dem baumarkt, die mit irgendwas (schaumstoff?) gefüllt sind, nur wesentlich billiger.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

*re*

Hallo
um die üblichen Profite der einschlägigen Hersteller 
von Luxus- oder Wunder(teich)zubehör zu erzielen müssten die 
Säcke mindestens mit Goldkante sein , 
"handgewebt" aus "garantiert" ......

Irgendwas Besonderen! 8) 

zumindest scheint DAS eine Variante zu sein , die nicht schadet !

DAS ist schon selten genug !

außerdem trägt es zur Belebung des Arbeitsmarktes bei.....
was kostet ein Filtersackkontrolleur ,-wechsler,-entleerer 
pro Stunde mit Anfahrt ?
 Wobei das Prinzip des Entfernen´s von Energie 
(Biomasse *aus * dem System)
 wohl der beste Weg ist.

also warum nicht ?


da ich zurzeit selbst "filterlos" bin (s.a."SuperGAU, fast")
habe ich es  für die Zeit meines Neubau´s
 zumindest in Betracht gezogen.
 Da mein Teich aber auch ohne Filter nicht grün werden will :cry: 
lass ich mir DIE Option noch offen
 

schöne ,kürze Woche wünscht
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

hallo karsten,
da hast du wohl glück (oder ist es können?  )
mein teich ist zwar auch grün, aber so langsam lichtet es sich, jetzt, wo die unterwasserpflanzen zum leben erwachen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Ich bin jetzt doch etwas überrascht...... offensichtlich wird es akzeptiert, dass ein Kartoffelsack Leistungen erbringt, die alle anderen Filter angeblich nicht schaffen können.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde hier bisher auch immer geschrieben, dass ein Filter (nicht UV-Filter) nicht in der Lage sei, für klares Wasser zu sorgen. Grund dafür sei, dass die Teilchengröße der Schwebealgen zu klein sei, um im Filter hängen zu bleiben. Ursache für klares Wasser sei in der Regel immer der UV-Filter.

So ganz verstehen kann ich das jetzt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald

deine Bedenken kann ich verstehen . Ich kann dir aber leider nicht bestätigen noch wiederlegen , ob das mit dem Kartoffelsack funzt , da ich es sellbst noch nicht probiert habe . Zum testen bräuchte ich einen " grünen Teich " . An das Wundermittel Kartoffelsack kann ich nicht so recht glauben , denn  dann müsste ein eingefahrener Patronenfilter den gleichen Effeckt zeigen . Aber wie gesagt , ich habe damit keine Erfahrung .


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

*@Harald*

Hallo Harald
aus welchem Beitrag hast du denn DAS rausgelesen ?

und nochwas:

"isch abe überaupt gar keinen UV Kraker"

aber klares Wasser  

der Kartoffelsack kann doch nur die ganz ganz unterste
 Not-,Ersatz-,Spar-,Hilfsvariante sein

ein bißchen mehr technikgeil darf man schon sein ! 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

muss der sack an die ausgangsseite der pumpe angeschlossen werden oder an die saugseite


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

*x*

:unknown:  :verweis:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

an der auslass stelle natürlich !


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Nochmal: Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit einem Kartoffelsack und werde ihn auch nicht einsetzen. Denn *wenn *er funktioniert, *muss *er auch Schaden anrichten, indem er nicht nur winzigste Schwebealgen ausfiltert, sondern auch alle anderen Klein- und Kleinstlebewesen bis hinunter zu dieser Grösse. Und das will ich meinem Teich nicht antun: *Wo keine Schwebealge mehr hindurch passt, hat ein Wasserfloh erst recht keine Chance mehr. *Um das festzustellen, muss ich nicht wissen, ob so ein Kartoffelsack funktioniert.

Gegenüber einem UVC kann ein Kartoffelsack aber sehr wohl Vorteile haben. *Ein UVC tötet Schwebealgen ab, im Kartoffelsack leben sie vorerst weiter. *Abgetötete Schwebealgen zerfallen praktisch sofort und düngen das Wasser auch sofort wieder. Dies könnte man nur verhindern, wenn die abgetöteten Algen auch sofort aus dem Wasser entfernt würden. Und das passiert eben nicht. Selbst wenn die verklumpten Algen durch den Filter gehalten werden, werden sie dort abgebaut und setzen Nährstoffe frei. Im Kartoffelsack leben die Algen weiter (behalten also die bei ihnen eingebauten Makronährstoffe), bis der Sack entleert wird.

Klassische Filter mit Schwämmen usw. lassen den Algen viele Möglichkeiten, nicht durch das Filtermedium zu gehen, sondern es zu umgehen. Und selbst wenn die Algen das Filtermedium passieren müssen, stellt sich die Frage, ob sie zurückgehalten werden - vermutlich zumindest ein erheblicher Teil geht problemlos durch den Filter durch. Denn sonst müsste viel mehr Pflanzenmasse aus dem Filter entleert werden. Ich stimme Patrick vollkommen zu - es stellt sich allenfalls bei einem gut eingefahrenen Patronenfilter die Frage, ob er eine ausreichend geringe Durchlassgrösse aufweist. Da aber auch dort nicht permanent gereinigt wird (was ja der Fall sein müsste, wenn wirklich alle Algen zurückgehalten würden), nehme ich das ebenfalls nicht an. *Es ist nicht Aufgabe der bekannten Filter (und wohl auch gar nicht erwünscht), auch noch allerfeinste Partikel auszufiltern.*

Bleibt also nur die Frage, ob man mit einem Kartoffelsack einen ausreichend geringen Partikeldurchmesser hinbekommt, der gerade noch passieren kann. Je geringer der Durchlass, desto höher natürlich auch der Widerstand, der dem Wasser entgegengesetzt wird. Durch die Grösse eines solchen Sackes und das sukzessive Zusetzen mit Verringerung der Partikelgrösse, die gerade noch passieren kann, halte ich es für möglich, *dass auch noch Algen (aber auch andere Lebewesen, s.o.) zurückgehalten werden*, ohne dass der Sack oder dessen Befestigung reisst. Der Kartoffelsack würde also etwas leisten, was kaum ein anderer Filter kann, wenn überhaupt.

Aber damit wären wir ja wieder bei der Frage, *ob absolut klares und algenfreies Wasser auch gutes Wasser ist*. Für mich steht die Antwort fest: Ich würde ein solches Wasser nicht haben wollen - es wäre tot.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Oh Stefan, mit Deiner Aussage musst Du vorsichtig sein:

"ob absolut klares und algenfreies Wasser auch gutes Wasser ist. Für mich steht die Antwort fest: Ich würde ein solches Wasser nicht haben wollen - es wäre tot. "

Ich bin schon froh dass der "Glaubenskrieg"  Teppich gegen Teichvlies abgeklungen ist   .....

Tulpe´s Meinung zu absolut klarem Wasser ist eindeutig: Wenn das Wasser ohne Technik klar ist (Null Filter, UV usw.) rein durch die Bepflanzung selbst, dann habe ich mein Ziel erreicht. Bis dahin ist aber ein langer Weg....

Bei meinem Teich, der gerade mal ein Jahr alt ist, bin ich froh, dass ich keine Fadenalgenprobleme habe und das Wasser so halbwegs klar ist (auch ohne Filterung).

Reinstes Wasser ist nicht unbedigt tot. Als Hobbytaucher bin ich in Sachsen schon in alle möglichen Gewässer gesprungen. In einem Steinbruch nahe Leipzig habe ich das ultimative Wasser gefunden:
:lupe: 
Sichttiefe 25m, hoher Kieselsäuregehalt, Süßwasserquallen (!), guter Fischbesatz und trozdem, wenn auch wenig, Pflanzenbewuchs für Extrem- Taucher  nitroxtauglich bis 80m

Der Standort wird nicht verraten - nachfragen zwecklos.

Nun kennst Du mein Ziel - kann dieses Wasser tot sein ?  Fahrt mal nach an den Stechlinsee (Neuglobsow) und wundere Dich was in Deutschland alles geht bezüglich kristall klarem Wasser. 

Diese Ziel verfolgt jeder von uns auf seine Art die Technikfans, UV-Filterbooster, Teichklar usw.  und die es langsamer und biologisch angehen mit Pflanzenklärung (für mich der Königsweg, aber unheimlich schwer)

Deshalb kann ich auf Karstens Wasserqualität nur neidvoll blicken.

Bis später Euer Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

keine Sorge, ich werde nicht von der spanischen Grenze aus in den äusersten Osten Deutschlands fahren, um einen weiteren klaren Teich zu besichtigen.  Ich denke auch nicht an Bergseen in den Alpen oder sonstwo im Hochgebirge. Darum geht es auch nicht. Wenn sich dieser Zustand von allein einstellt und stabil bleibt - in Ordnung, super. Wenn ich dieses Wasser durch einen Super-Mikrofilter erreiche, der selbstverständlich auch jegliches Zooplankton als störende Trübung ausfiltert und abtötet, ist es totes Wasser. Wenn dieses Ziel, wenn auch nur annähernd, durch UVC erreicht wird, die Lampe aber auch nicht für ein paar Stunden ausfallen darf, weil dann der Teich total veralgt, ist auch nichts gewonnen. Mein Teich ist im Frühjahr (dieses Jahr immer noch, weil es erstmals so richtig warm geworden ist und die höheren Pflanzen noch arg zurückhängen) stets recht grün, weil Algenpolster bei ansonstem klarem Wasser an der Oberfläche treiben. Das legt sich aber sehr schnell, und dann hat man Algen bei meinem Teich, der in der prallen Sonne liegt, stets vergeblich gesucht (kannst ja mal in mein Album schauen).

Diese persönliche Meinung - der niemand unbedingt folgen muss - leiste ich mir einfach.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

daß ein (kartoffelsack) filtert steht außer zweifel - daß er mehr filtert wenn er dicht ist (gefüllt mit kleinpartickeln - biomasse)ebenfalls, daß er wenn er dann auch einen erheblichen gegendruck auf die förderleistung der pumpe bringt und der durchfluß sich drastisch mindert dürfte aber auch nicht in zweifel gezogen werden.

daß er aber schwebealgen filtert halte ich theoretisch für ein pures gerücht!

...... vermutlich denkt man hier daß alle sich im wasser befindlichen schwebestoffe wohl schwebealgen seien - dies ist aber leider falsch.

dies zumindest ist meine pers. meinung ohne den versuch mangels grünem wasser gefahren zu haben.

um dies zu testen könnte man ganz einfach ein glas reines leitungswasser in die sonne stellen - warten bis sich eine grünfärbung einstellt - danach dieses wasser durch einen sack der im teich im einsatz war durchrieseln lassen - ist dieses wasser anschließend klar - müßte ich meine meinung ändern   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo alle,
ich habe vor zwei Wochen einen kleinen Teich bei meinem Schwager angelegt ( ca 1200 l ). Logischerweise war das Wasser schnell grün. Am Wochenende habe ich dann Pflanzen gesetzt und die "Sackmethode" ausprobiert. Also, die ganzen gröberen Schwestoffe waren im Sack, das Wasser hat seine Färbung leider nicht verändert. Werde am Wochenende mal schauen, was die Pflanzen so bringen.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

mmm      Ihr berichtet alle von grünem Wasser. Ich muss sagen das ich ein anderes Problem habe. Mein Wasser ist vom Grundfarbton her eher braun.  Ich vermute, dass es an der 10 cm dicken lehmhaltigen Sandschicht am Teichboden liegt, die ich im letzten Jahr im Sommer reingeschüttet habe.  Es skommt nicht vom Grundeln der Fische (Sichttiefe zur Zeit ohne Filteranlage 60-70 cm)

Ich vermute dass es irgendwie mit dem Eisenanteil zu tun hat.  Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich. Oder sind es einfach nur Braunalgen ?  Jedenfalls habe ich mit grünem Wasser oder Fadenalgen fast keine Probleme....

Meine Idee war Teichmuscheln einzusetzen.  Bei ca. 15 qbm müssten doch so 20 Stück reichen ? Bei einer täglichen Filterleistung von 250 Liter  je Muschel  wird mein Teich aller 3 Tage durchgefiltert. Ist doch besser wie jede UV Keule ?

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,


lehmiges Substrat sollte das Wasser eigentlich nicht braun färben. Schon eher Braunalgen, genauer: Braune Kieselalgen. Diese bilden sich später im Jahr oft von allein zurück, benötigen aber in jedem Falle einen hohen Anteil von Kieselsäure im Wasser. Nun weiss ich nicht, wie man diesen Anteil messen sollte. Da hilft nur, beim Wasserwerk anzurufen oder sich umzuhören, ob dem Brunnenwasser (was auch immer verwendet wurde) solche Eigenschaften glaubhaft zugewiesen werden. Viele (aber leider nicht alle) Kieselalgen sehen unter dem Mikroskop aufgrund ihrer geometrischen Formen auch sehr typisch aus. Fotos mikroskopischer Präparate findest Du übrigens bei Bernd Kaufmann unter http://www.aquamax.de

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Danke Stefan für den Link, ist sehr gut beschrieben und mit guten Fotos  unterlegt.  Findet man selten solche Seiten.

Tulpe.

PS: Ich hab mal zum Spass einen Sackfilter gebaut. Mal sehen, ob die  "Wunderwaffe" hilft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Erfahrungsbericht...

Also mein Kartoffelsack filtert nun 10 Tage rund um die Uhr.  Um einer Verstopfung vorzubeugen, habe ich das Schlauchende ca. 15 cm aufgeschnitten (damit ist die Ausströmfläche etwas  größer).  Nach 10 Tagen beginnt nun der Filter sich langsam zuzusetzen. Meine Promax 20000 schnauft ganz schön... Es kommt auch weniger Wasser raus. 

Die Wasserqualität ?

Ist spürbar besser - zumindest  ist die visibility grösser   

Ich berichte weiter - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

...und wie soll der mit Schebstoffen beladene Kartoffelfilter aus dem Teich wieder herausgebracht werden, ohne dabei den Teich wieder zu verschmutzen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Volker,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen..... endlich ein Vluyner-oder etwa Neukirchner?  

ganz einfach....ab in den Teich K.sack von der Pumpe lösen und am vorderen Ende zuhalten.
Was dann noch daneben geht mit einem Kescher abfischen......

Wenn er denn was bringt...  mal schauen wie es bei Tulpe weitergeht.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

komme aus Neukirchen - und das man einen verschmutzten Kartoffelsack ohne schwerwiegende Teichverschmutzung heraus bekommt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Wenn ich meine Chinamatten aus dem Filter ziehe, fliesst die Suppe ja schließlich auch sofort raus. Optimal scheint mir diese Lösung jedenfalls nicht zu sein.

-volker-


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Volker S

kannst den Sack doch als Außenfilter betreiben. Ich habe den Abgangsschlauch von  meiner Promax über ein T-Stück noch vor den Außenfiltern abgezweigt, und dann das ganze im Bachlauf enden lassen. 
Schlauchende mit Sack im "Flußbett" eingebuddelt, dünne Schicht Kies drauf, fertig war die Bachquelle. 

Das Problem beim Sackfilter ist aus meiner Sicht die Leistung der Pumpe. 
Wenn der Sack voll ist, verstopft es ja letztendlich den Ablauf.  Ich sehe den Sackfilter also Notlösung für Leute, die sich über den Skimmer ein Haufen Dreck in die Filteranlage ziehen.   

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

*ausprobiert*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe einen Einkaufsbeutel (Baumwolle) an meine Aquamax 8000 angeschlossen, welche ausschließlich mit Wasser vom Skimmer versorgt wird.

Mein Teich (4x2,5x1m, 2200l), welcher erst 3 Wo alt ist und natürlich grün, war nach 5 Tagen noch genauso unklar. Der Autor schreibt ja, dass nach 3-5 Tagen das Wasser deutlich klarer wurde.

Da meine Pumpe für einen Pflanzenteich überdimensioniert ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei mir noch eine Verbesserung eingetreten wäre.

Schön für alle, denen die Methode hilft. 

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass er sich das aus den Haaren gezogen hat. Er fällt in dem genannten Forum eher durch Fachwissen auf, hat das also nicht nötig.

Tschüß Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hmmm... Diese Aussage würde ich so nicht stehen lassen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

